# Simple, cheap, super-effective prop



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Don't even know if this rates as a prop--so I'm not putting it in that forum.

My haunted trail (museum fundraiser) ran Friday and Saturday night. Friday night I felt that one of my scenes (it's a quiet tunnel, and then all manners of haunters suddenly jump out) was a little weak. Short on time, short on ideas, and very short on sleep, I stopped at the only store between my house and the trail--a Dollar General. Looked around, picked up a pack of whistles and a couple of packs of party blowers (what the brits call "blow ticklers")

Who'd have thought that you could scare the holy cr** out pf people with a party blower? I saw grown men scream and jump as they're going around a corner and suddenly a blower flicks in front of their face.

All the hours we spent designing the trail, dressing it, the time and $$$ building props, and all we really needed was a couple of dollars worth of party toys. sigh . . . . .


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I will NOT make a dirty joke regarding the term "party blower", not matter how much it baits me to do so....


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

"Blow Tickler" isn't any better!! The comments were flying . . .


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

I would pay good money for a "blow tickler" and/or a "party blower" but heck, I'd settle for a "joy Buzzer"!


----------



## dominic81 (Nov 3, 2010)

scarry blow tickling hmmm how many times do you get to go through the tunnel


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Do you have to pay by the hour?


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Is there a Happy Ending to the Tunnel?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...I'm just going to keep quiet, but I am very amused by this thread.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ignore my.... er... those gutter minds. Glad you found an inexpensive way to get the desired result.... that was the desired results wasn't it?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Where is Sickie Ickie when we need him the most?


----------

